# Game #16 (12/4): Charlotte Bobcats Vs Los Angeles Lakers



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Charlotte Bobcats (5-12 4th Southeast)
*Vs. *
Los Angeles Lakers (6-9 5th Pacific) 









Staples Center
Los Angeles California

December 4th 6:30PM


**Probable Starters*




































B.Knight  K.Rush http://www.nba.com/playerfile/emeka_okafor/index.html G.Wallace E. Okafor P. Brezechttp://www.nba.com/playerfile/kareem_rush/index.html 

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#fe3310"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">2005-06 Team Leaders</td></tr> <tr class="colhead"> <td>STAT</td> <td>PLAYER</td> <td align="right">AVG</td> </tr><tr class="oddrow"> <td>Points</td><td>Gerald Wallace</td> <td align="right">16.4</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow"> <td>Rebounds</td><td>Emeka Okafor</td> <td align="right">10.1</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow"> <td>Assists</td><td>Brevin Knight</td> <td align="right">8.3</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow"> <td>Steals</td><td>Gerald Wallace</td> <td align="right">2.5</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow"> <td>Blocks</td><td>Emeka Okafor</td> <td align="right">1.6</td></tr></tbody> </table> 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#542582"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">2005-06 Team Leaders</td></tr> <tr class="colhead"> <td>STAT</td> <td>PLAYER</td> <td align="right">AVG</td> </tr><tr class="oddrow"> <td>Points</td><td>Kobe Bryant</td> <td align="right">32.3</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow"> <td>Rebounds</td><td>Lamar Odom</td> <td align="right">10.1</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow"> <td>Assists</td><td>Lamar Odom</td> <td align="right">5.5</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow"> <td>Steals</td><td>Smush Parker</td> <td align="right">2.0</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow"> <td>Blocks</td><td>Chris Mihm</td> <td align="right">1.1</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

* Lakers look to right the ship at home against Bobcats

* LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The Los Angeles Lakers again will try to figure out coach Phil Jackson's complex triangle offense when they host the Charlotte Bobcats on Sunday. 

All-Star Kobe Bryant collected 20 points, nine rebounds and eight assists in Friday's 113-108 home loss against Minnesota. Five players scored in double figures for the Lakers, who fell to 3-5 on their home court. 

Lamar Odom has averaged 21 points, 12 rebounds and 6.6 assists in the last three games for Los Angeles, which has been outscored, 63-43, in the fourth quarter it its last two contests.

(more in link) 
​


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Props on making the thread.

I honestly don't know if we'll win, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

unfortunately, this game does not guarentee a victory for the lakers like it used to


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Bobcats always play us tough. We need to get a cushion and actually finish in the 4th quarter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we play like we did in the 1st half of the Minny game, then we should blow them out of the water. we just have to sustain it for the full 48 mins.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Come on...its the Bobcats...this is what you call a moral booster game


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

If they lose tonight, its time for chairs to start flying.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

how much longer for kwame


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

George will play tonight, Feels good about coming back. See's him self as a leader and his keys to winning is to talk on D and excute!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> George will play tonight, Feels good about coming back. See's him self as a leader and his keys to winning is to talk on D and excute!


Was just coming on to post that too hehe.... also, Kareem Rush is out for the Bobcats... so far, good news for Lakers..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

KobeBryant08 said:


> how much longer for kwame


Kwame says he had a good preseason but a slow start to reg season... he also says you gotta be patient in this offence... he is learning from Brian Cook, where Cook takes the open shots etc.... he started running today... painless, he should be back by the 3rd game of the road trip (vs. Chicago)....

He was very surprised by Phil's idea to have himtake the last shot in Denver... he thought Phil was joking lol


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont feel we could win easily againt anyteam, this will be a tough night, anyway, Lakers win by 10


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Well here we go... heres hoping Lakers play a full 48 minutes the same way we played the 1st half vs. Minny...

My Stats Predictions:

Kobe: 27-6-6
Lamar: 20-10-5
Parker: 17-2-7
DGeorge: 8-4-2
Cook: 21-9-1

Lakers by 11


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Already a stupid call on Kobe... who was it that mentioned Kobe doesnt get the same respect as other superstars?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mihm and Cook with strong starts. Odom 6 assists through the first and Kobe with yet another rough start from the field.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats up with bryant?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

kobe 2-9 no good, especially in front of Shaq LOL


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

1) How tall is brevin knight?

2)  This isn't exactly the "blowout" i was expecting from the get-go


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe bryant should go on gilbert arenas mode.

dont take a shot until the forth quarter when the media criticizes your shooting.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I have a feeling Kobe is gonna go off in the 2nd half...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

nguyen_milan said:


> kobe 2-9 no good, especially in front of Shaq LOL


Infront of Shaq????
I went out to do something... Shaq is there?


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

"dont take a shot until the fourth quarter"

I dont think kobe is capable of doing that


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Who the hell was guarding Ely when Cook was out? Was it Bynum? I'm not really paying much attention tonight..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

ieatbabies said:


> "dont take a shot until the fourth quarter"
> 
> I dont think kobe is capable of doing that



What superstar is capable of not taking a shot until the 4th??


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Steez said:


> Infront of Shaq????
> I went out to do something... Shaq is there?


Yeah Shaq is there, 2morrow Heat @ Clippers


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

someone needs to invent some goggles that has a transparent picture of the lakers home court so that mimh plays this way at away games too...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cook is 3 for 3 from the field... go to him more in the 2nd half...
Kobe has to score more and fast... cuz Mihm is gonna go off in the 2nd, always happens.... as for Odom, 8 assists in the first half isnt half bad....


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Odom gets his first triple-double of the year tonight


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Steez said:


> What superstar is capable of not taking a shot until the 4th??


gilbert arenas


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Bobcats better not make us look bad with Shaq sitting in the front row.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kirk20 said:


> Odom gets his first triple-double of the year tonight


Hes gonna be short a couple of boards...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Booooooo Shaq!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Who the hell was guarding Ely when Cook was out? Was it Bynum? I'm not really paying much attention tonight..


Bynum/Odom...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good start for the 2nd half... quick T.O. by Charlotte


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... Kobe is way off today both Offensively and on Defence.... 
Mihm is on fire though... 19-8 so far... wow


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

7-6-10 for L.O.
3 more points and 4 more boards...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

How many times has Kobe taken it all the way to the rack all night? Once?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We are down 60-59 :sad:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Frig someone stop Keith Bogans!!!! damn... KB8 is heating up


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We have reached a new low.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We have reached a new low.


Don't worry we will have another chance to make fools od ourselves in a few days against Toronto.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe again jacking up shots 6-21? what the fuk is wrong with him again.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lamar is stuck on 7-7-10. we need him badly..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, we suck so badly...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Very embarrassing...dogging it on defense and throwing it around wildly on offense.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

PJ needs to put KB and Mihm back in asap!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know Shaq is getting a good laugh at this game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we are in lower level than hawks and cats. I think bobcats will just win this and make a run for playoffs with this win.. you never know. Lakers can be motivators.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

shtpot lineup by PJ. Wake up Zenmaster. stop thinking about some important points to write in your 2nd tell-all-journal


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe with the block! no wait, thats profit....


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lakers are not worse than the Bobcats or the Hawks, they just mess around too much because they're too cocky. They think Kobe can just pull them out of any trouble and they don't have to hustle to beat the bad teams.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

where is kobe's bird brain before...Sasha can make that 3 anytime.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

our defense really sucks...just no words in dictonary for this defense.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Sasha for 3! AGAIN!

These Bobcats arent playoff bound, but they give every team they play a fight.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Profit another block :eek8:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They are playing so much better now... 

Those are the kinda fouls that go on Mihm that make him get out of his game... GET SOME REBOUNDS!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Theyre just killing us inside. Getting points over and over.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, Ely just owned us


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I think the Clippers got rid of the wrong big man.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we are close.. we cannot let this game slip away PERIOD.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every time I see that Carmelo Anthony commerical I want to shoot a panda in the face.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

IS KWAME is in the lineup?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe gambling a little too much on defense.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant jacked up 2 quick shots WTF


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

dang, that was a nasty block.

I wouldnt have a problem with Kobe shooting 30 times a game, if 27 of those shots weren't contested jumpers.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Cookie with 2 big shots. :clap: 

Kobe passing the ball in crunch time.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we need just 1 or 2 defense stops now...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

is it out of reach or wut?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

everyone saw that 3 coming from Kobe...

what the hell man.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Another 30 shot night for Kobe. :no: Under 30% shooting.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Cookie with 2 big shots. :clap:
> 
> Kobe passing the ball in crunch time.


you spoke too soon


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant missed 3. Why is he taking shots man when others hot.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Everybody but Kobe is shooting lights out...and yet he's still put it up 30 times.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

There was a HUGE non call on an Okafor pushoff on Mihm. Bad call, it resulted in Bogans getting a rebound and scoring.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

9 - 30 from Kobe... holy crap!
Pleeeeeeease pull this off...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

OMG Knight missed lol! I thought for sure 2 points


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brevin chokes at the line. 98-97, 10 seconds, Lakers ball.

Id have Kobe isolate at the top of the key, then kick out to Sasha or Cook! Yes I know I sound crazy for not having Kobe take the shot, but he needs to learn to trust his teammates in crunchtime so he can pass more!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Brevin chokes at the line. 98-97, 10 seconds, Lakers ball.
> 
> Id have Kobe isolate at the top of the key, then kick out to Sasha or Cook! Yes I know I sound crazy for not having Kobe take the shot, but he needs to learn to trust his teammates in crunchtime so he can pass more!


Agreed...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I sya Iso for Kobe and let him drive, either get fouled or score... or dish out... I have a feeling Odom is gonna be the hero....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe takes it to the hole and gets fouled. 2 shots.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We win, WOW.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Phewwwwwww Lakers win!
lol Sasha was jumping up and down as if they won the championship


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> I sya Iso for Kobe and let him drive, either get fouled or score... or dish out... I have a feeling Odom is gonna be the hero....


Great call!!!! :banana: 

99-98 Lakers

Wallace shoots an airball and Bogans gets blocked by Mihm.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Okay..now comes the 6 game road trip. LOL.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

We Win Finally... clutch Free throws by Kobe and Game winning Block by Mihm


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Steez said:


> I sya Iso for Kobe and let him drive, either get fouled or score... or dish out... I have a feeling Odom is gonna be the hero....


kobe got bailed out that robinson ended up fouling him... okafor was back there ready to send it back yet again

its ugly but ill take it


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Okay..now comes the 6 game road trip. LOL.


Yippie.. Now watch this team lose to Toronto..


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

7-9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Talk about lucky! Lakers must've been playing with :lucky: in their shoes tonight.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Finally a win, not a good one but a win is a win, i hate the thought losing in front of Shaq. Kobe is Kobe but not a good night thats why Knight is not KB8. Very good game from Sasha.. THANK GOD WE DONT LOSE IN FRONT OF SHAQ


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Not totally ecstatic about the win, but a W is a W so I'll take it.
Good to see Kobe take it to the rim and draw a foul rather than settling for a jumper.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

wow... dodged a bullet.

I feel so bad for Brevin Knight, his face just looked so sad...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> Finally a win, not a good one but a win is a win, i hate the thought losing in front of Shaq. Kobe is Kobe but not a good night thats why Knight is not KB8. Very good game from Sasha.. THANK GOD WE DONT LOSE IN FRONT OF SHAQ


Shaq was at the game? I didnt catch it? He was in the front row or a suite?


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Finally a win, not a good one but a win is a win, i hate the thought losing in front of Shaq. Kobe is Kobe but not a good night thats why Knight is not KB8. Very good game from Sasha.. THANK GOD WE DONT LOSE IN FRONT OF SHAQ


Shaq was at the game?
Oh man. What a terrible showing by the Lakers though, Kobe must've been embarrassed.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe had a horrible shooting night... 9 of 30... wow..
Lamar.. 7/10/11

3 points shy of a triple double... Mihm Player of the Game... great game Plus the block at the end...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You mean the Lakers almost lost to the Bobcats? *Laughs*


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

another pic of shaq at the game


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Didn't miami give toronto one of their only 3 wins (and their first win of the season at the same time)???


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> You mean the Lakers almost lost to the Bobcats? *Laughs*


:laugh:

Sad to say it, but I'm actually starting to miss the big guy.  
Kobe just can't do it by himself.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

ieatbabies said:


> Didn't miami give toronto one of their only 3 wins (and their first win of the season at the same time)???


yep


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm glad Kobe came through in the end, but wow 9 of 30 is horrific... uke:

Good showing by Mihm, nice to see Sasha making those clutch threes. Bynum with the big rebound. I liked those aspects of the game.

This road-trip is going to be painful.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> another pic of shaq at the game


That one is even better.. Bet Shaq is laughing and saying something about Kobe not making shots.. At least he made the ft's :laugh:

Either that or he was laughing at the current roster.. That could have been it..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*looks at this*










Shaq: "You guys traded me for him? and is that really my replacement?"

LOL, we were really spoiled by him being on out team.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm glad Kobe came through in the end, but wow 9 of 30 is horrific... uke:
> 
> Good showing by Mihm, nice to see Sasha making those clutch threes. Bynum with the big rebound. I liked those aspects of the game.
> 
> This road-trip is going to be painful.


CDRacing i think you uke: alots recent days, you better go to the hospital to check LOL j/k I think this roadtrip gonna be looong


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well....at least it was a W. Christ.  Kobe needs to stick to the gameplan that was so successful during the Twolves game, he's a much better player like that. 

That said, this team lacks interior defense badly. Kwame will help a lot in that regard, and will have a very positive impact overall if his gets hand transplants soon.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe not the right time at all but Happy Bday to Cook.. Made a couple big shots down the stretch.. He is what he is..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

EHL said:


> Well....at least it was a W. Christ.  Kobe needs to stick to the gameplan that was so successful during the Twolves game, he's a much better player like that.
> 
> That said, this team lacks interior defense badly. Kwame will help a lot in that regard, and will have a very positive impact overall if his gets hand transplants soon.


They just said that Kwame will be back in 7-10 days.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is finally getting help, yet won't change his style of play. But I'll take the W.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Bartholomew Hunt*, You are right. The lakers have no other leaders and this game was a prime example of it. Most of the lakers were flat and with Kobe not scoring, nobody stepped up and brought until the fourth quarter (Sasha again). Yeah, maybe Sasha should be our second leader


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

HAppy Bday to Cook! He did pretty well 2nite, by the way @#$% Shaq, he is the reason why Kobe forced shot :biggrin:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Kobe with another horrendous shooting night but we did get the W. That's all that matters right now. Great job by the supporting cast. Sasha is like a new man this year. I first noticed it when he didn't back down from AI earlier in the year. Good to see one of Mitch's picks actually coming around.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers played terrible and still won....if the lakers barely beat the bobcats at home....we have a LOOOONG road trip ahead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I got the feeling that Kobe shots were good shots, they just werent going in. Did anybody else get that feeling?


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I got the feeling that Kobe shots were good shots, they just werent going in. Did anybody else get that feeling?


i agree... they just rattled in and out and weren't falling- i don't think his shot selections this game was as glaringly bad as in the other games


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ieatbabies said:


> i agree... they just rattled in and out and weren't falling- i don't think his shot selections this game was as glaringly bad as in the other games


Welcome to the boards. :clap:


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Welcome to the boards. :clap:


thanks (i've actually been ghosting this board for awhile)


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good to see the Lakers pull out the win. :clap:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I got the feeling that Kobe shots were good shots, they just werent going in. Did anybody else get that feeling?


Yeah, definitely. The 9-30 was misleading this game (but not most of the others this season). However, when he's missing that many times, he should take the hint and stop shooting. This has been a problem with Kobe his entire career, but for some reason is a much bigger problem this year. Don't what the deal is.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Good to see the Lakers pull out the win. :clap:


good to see the nuggets put lenard up for sale :clap: 

:biggrin:


----------

